# found toy in cupboard



## worriedguyuk (Aug 25, 2012)

we've been together for 4 years and we are both very exploratory in the bed room, but within the last year we havn't really done anything and she doesn't seem to enjoy sex. today while tidying as she is on holiday i found a dildo with the title super thick 9 inch and was wondering if this is why everything has gone down hill. as soon as i saw it my hands started to shake and i felt really hurt and angry and very inadequate. any thoughts???


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

If your sex life is in the toilet and she's masturbating instead of having sex...then yes, you have a problem.

Maybe she can't orgasm through intercourse. A lot of women can't (I can't). And maybe she needs other stimulation and won't talk to you about it. 

I don't know--but if sex is in the toilet and you're finding vibrators, then a talk is needed.

But I wouldn't feel inadequate because she has a vibrator. So what. My husband rocks my boat when we are intimate...but I still have a vibrator and use it when there are dry spells due to his health.


----------



## worriedguyuk (Aug 25, 2012)

we've used toys before its just the size of it that worries me


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

worriedguyuk said:


> we've used toys before its just the size of it that worries me


Have no fear.

I don't think she's planning on using it on you.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I would be happy to find out that my wife was pleasing herself at times. She never does. She says it doesn't feel right if she is doing it without me. 
As for the size of it, I wouldn't be concerned with that, its fake.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I don't think the size is an issue.

Who in the world would buy a SMALL dildo--kind of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?

I think you're taking the size thing personally and I seriously doubt that the size has anything to do with your size.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

gbrad said:


> I would be happy to find out that my wife was pleasing herself at times. She never does. She says it doesn't feel right if she is doing it without me.
> As for the size of it, I wouldn't be concerned with that, its fake.


It's fake, but 9" - it's out there, I have one!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Maybe as your sex life started to go down hill she bought it. (?)

Maybe it was "on sale" as thats a double pleasure for a woman.

But seriously. I'd ask why your sex life has gone down hill and go from there.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Would it be better if you found out she was banging another guy instead of jerking off? Some guys need to get off their high horse and realize that women can be horny when we're not around or just not doing it for them (during argument days, etc. ). 

I would love for my wife to use any and all of the toys I bought her when I'm away on business or even taking a long shower. She 'claims' she only uses it when we're together but I don't fully believe her. I encourage her to play with them alone. God knows I take advantage of my alone time in that way. 

So your sex life is on a downward slope and she's getting off on a vibrator. Big deal. I'm sure you've rubbed one or two out in this span.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe you could let her know you found it, and you would love to use it in sex play with her.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Jamison said:


> Maybe you could let her know you found it, and you would love to use it in sex play with her.


Or just whip it out in the middle of foreplay and say "Guess what I found?" and shove it right in there.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

worried guy,

What is a guy doing "tidying" the cupboard?  My experience tells me, the cupboards belong to the cook of the house. If you are not the cook....

In the past twenty-two years I have purchased one Ero scillator, three Magic Wands & one eight-incher for the wife. When we air travel, I carry the vibrator in my luggage.

She uses the MW when she is solo or when we are watching each other (mutual...).:toast:

She used her finger &/or vibrator long before we got married & it still works for her. That is fine with me...as long as I get to watch.:smthumbup:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

He never specified it was in the cupboard (looking at the original post), which - I agree would be a bit weird, I don't think "toys" should really be kept around food, especially if you might feed it to company, that's a bit skeevy. 

As for the overall issue - why is your sex life going down hill? Frequency? Getting more "vanilla?" Are you having other issues in your life? 

Also, how do you know exactly how many inches it is, did you measure it, or does it say it on there somewhere? Why is the size the worrying part? Isn't - the fact you two aren't having sex really the problem?


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

To me it sounds, walks, & looks like


worriedguyuk said:


> "found toy in cupboard"
> ... today while tidying ... i found a dildo with the title super thick 9 inch ...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

set a trap try to find out how often shes using it. if shes turning you down for sex and using her big toy instead then I would be pissed.

be perpaired to find out she likes to masterbate more than have sex with you.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

33N 96W said:


> worried guy,
> 
> What is a guy doing "tidying" the cupboard?  My experience tells me, the cupboards belong to the cook of the house. If you are not the cook....
> 
> ...


Gotta say it....There's *No Way In Hell* I would carry my wife's vibrator in my luggage!

Imagine if you got a random search, TSA officer pulls out said vibe (in view of other passengers),

TSA "Is this yours sir?" 
You "No its my wife's,"
Wife ....Nowhere to be seen....

Or

TSA "Is this yours sir?" 
You "No its my wife's,"
Wife That's not mine...:rofl:


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

She uses it as a kitchen utensil... Don't worry!

Ok, now seriously, if you aren't having sex that's a problem. You need to communicate pronto... Before that fake thing gets replaced with the real deal.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I would have a problem with my wife taking care of herself and I'm not getting any. I think you should have a serious talk about this and find out whats going on. I also think alot of men would have a problem with their wife using a nine inch weapon on herself. Just ask her if she's going to use one if she can't go a little smalller


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

move the toy to a new location, watch her tear the house up and sware that you have no clue what shes talking about if she asks you of it. hahhaha!!!
Or ask her what she is looking for and see what she says..

Now im serious answer would be that if she is getting off with a 9 incher, then id say she is wanting something bigger.
and shes not going to enjoy you because she has found something she likes all to much.
Its obvious that is why she is hiding it. i bet you.
not that it doesnt make you feel inadequate. even if you were the same size it is still the question of why she is using it secretly and why isnt she having sex with you??????

are you guys experiencing any problems that are tearing at you guys?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

What do you mean by she's on holiday? So your wife withholds sex but is obviously sexual (has a dildo) and is vacationing without you? Don't worry, the boyfriends unit probably isn't 9" either.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> move the toy to a new location, watch her tear the house up and sware that you have no clue what shes talking about if she asks you of it. hahhaha!!!
> Or ask her what she is looking for and see what she says..
> 
> Now im serious answer would be that if she is getting off with a 9 incher, then id say she is wanting something bigger.
> ...


Whoa bkaydezz slow down a little there Perhaps the OP is hung like a mule and is wondering why his woman wants something smaller. Also you might want to not use the word "tearing" when talking about size anywhere in a convo like this...


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> What do you mean by she's on holiday? So your wife withholds sex but is obviously sexual (has a dildo) and is vacationing without you? Don't worry, the boyfriends unit probably isn't 9" either.


:lol:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

donders said:


> Or just whip it out in the middle of foreplay and say "Guess what I found?" and shove it right in there.


Lol....that could work! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

anonim said:


> Gotta say it....There's *No Way In Hell* I would carry my wife's vibrator in my luggage!
> 
> Imagine if you got a random search, TSA officer pulls out said vibe (in view of other passengers),


Oh jesus reminds me of my international flight where I bought sex toys in Germany and was trying to get them back home. I didn't think anything of it till I got to the airport and remembered how nutso they go on your baggage back to the states.

Thank God that I was literally the last passenger on board when they opened up my suitcase. She pulls out the bullet I got for my wife, luckily it was on a box with a woman touching it to her lady parts so I didn't have to explain anything.

Different story when she pulled out the fleshlight I got, which looked like something you would use to smuggle things in. "vat is dis?" "It's an adult toy..." Then I started praying I wasn't going to have to explain further. She looked at her counterpart, said something in German, and started laughing as she put it back in my bag.

Moral is, don't fly with sex toys.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Now this is 9" in length i presume but what is the girth of this MC.

It is just a toy no comparison to having sex with a man.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

anonim said:


> Gotta say it....There's *No Way In Hell* I would carry my wife's vibrator in my luggage!
> 
> Imagine if you got a random search, TSA officer pulls out said vibe (in view of other passengers),
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with looking the TSA agent in the eye and asking, "It's a vibrator. Do you have a problem with it?" 

That also goes for Astroglide or any other personal lube/toy you may want to carry. If it is not banned/restricted then it may go in the luggage! 

Fry's, Amazon, Sharper Image, etc sells personal vibrators. Why? Because they sell (& work). 

According to a May 16, 2011 Cosmo article, in 2020 there will be 400,000,000 vibrators sold annually.

At Mexican port, while reboarding a cruise ship, there was a little fuss at the security/x-ray screening. One screener opened a paper bag, pulled out a 8" stone dildo, and asked "Whose is this?"
A really cool lady laughingly said, "It's mine." She did not act embarrassed. We all had a good chuckle.

I wonder how many vibrators they see daily at JFK, DFW or LAX during the TSA screening process. Bet it is in the hundreds or more.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Just another example of "size doesn't matter".
Hopefully the OP's wife has a job and he didn't have to pay for his replacement.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I understand that finding this was a shock to you. However.....if you could change your attitude on it you might just find that it opens things up between you and your wife in fantastic ways. Instead of making her ashamed or upset....tell her how exciting it is....and that you want to watch. Use it to rekindle your relationship.
I bought my wife a rabbit vibe. At first she was embarrassed and reluctant to let me see her enjoy it. But now she is loving it....I mean LOVING it. Instead of feeling threatened....I get high just watching her get loving it. Once I was going to be out and told her to take a nice bath and practice with it......and to tell me all about it later. She did.....we both enjoyed it! It is exciting for me to know that she is a sexual creature tooo!!!


----------

